# Use both an ethernet cable and a power charger on a tablet at the same time?



## Taleweaver (Jul 17, 2017)

Okay, this is a situation at work, but it's getting both ridiculous and frustrating, so I post it here in case I miss things.

As the thread title says: I want a standard tablet (Samsung galaxy tab S2 (SM-T819) ) to be able to charge, as well to be connected to an RJ45 cable at the same time.

Upon request from management, these tablets are to be mounted in one of our stores. They claimed it would be possible because another one of our stores uses this as well. So despite our initial reluctance we took contact with them and got specifications. After more than a fair bit of trouble on that, we finally got the specs we needed for the tablets* and the wall mount.
One of the questions I had when ordering the actual tablets was whether or not they would be able to use wifi (erm...suffice to say that this isn't a given, and the store is located in a spot where we can't just put our own wireless network). Because the answer was "probably...we'll see about that", I looked around for a hub-like possibility that would allow both. I couldn't find something reliable. A mini-USB to regular USB HUB is no problem. (mini) USB to RJ45 isn't a problem either. Charging obviously works as well. But as soon as I put the HUB between the charger and the HUB, it no longer charges the tablet. Because we were pressed for time and unsure of it even being needed, this idea was abandoned. In the end, I noted to my colleagues and boss that all would work, provided the store provided a charge point nearby the location of the tablet (check), and a usable wifi connection.

Of course, as Murphy's law dictated: the wifi in the store turns far too flaky to be used (the initial store doesn't suffer from this issue). Because I was on vacation, my boss inquired on the very idea I looked at earlier, but couldn't find it.

So this whole idea is probably not going anywhere**, but I gotta ask it here: does anyone know how to charge a tablet that is connected on an ethernet cable?



*despite it being a samsung galaxy tab running android, they keep calling it an apple. this gives an idea of the "tech experts" we had to work with
** the painful thing is that our management didn't want these tablets in the first place. Alas...some manager/boss up the chain made that decision regardless


----------



## DKAngel (Jul 17, 2017)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/tab-s2/accessories/usb-charging-ethernet-time-yes-t3206704


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 17, 2017)

Quick forest for the trees thing. Do the devices support any kind of wireless/inductive charging? Even if you have to tape one to the back of the case, possibly also if you have to add and adapter pad it could get it done. Such chargers are now down at addon/need to spend more than some low value to get free shipping.


----------

